# What was your best wood shop improvement?



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

Just curious. Looking for ideas.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

If you glue up a lot of panels and don't have a lot of space(most of us), build a clamp rack that hangs the panels from the ceiling. For around 100$ you can glue up panels and actually still see your floor. Also work for doors.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

A bunch of lights. Or a workbench. It's a tossup.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

my assembly bench with outlets for electric,air lines,vertical clamp rack,t-tracks on the top for holding things down,paper roll holder and enough storage space for everything needed for project assembly,on wheels for mobility.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Dust collection system…hands down.

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/2107897-438x.jpg?1532986619

Runner up would be the LED lighting from Costco. I swapped out all 8 of my florescent fixtures for LED.


----------



## Samdog (Sep 30, 2012)

Heat.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

The best thing I did was enlarge my driveway so I could keep my wife's car and mine outside.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Mini Split…by far. Without it, I would be limited to maybe 3 - 5 months of woodworking before succumbing to heat or humidity.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Rolling workbenches and wheels under all of my tools. In 15 minutes I can have the entire shop out in the drive and humming. I get more equipment in place than the army did on Omaha beach.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wood floor vs. concrete.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Oooohhh


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Dust collection system…hands down.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/2107897-438x.jpg?1532986619
> 
> ...


These are both excellent.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

workbench, without a doubt.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

refrigerator, for that cold libation, whether it be alcohol related or otherwise, and much like dont drink and drive, don't drink and cut or machine,

but gotta admit, having cold water, at a moments reach, well, ..................


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lol, actually it was the new to me delta 150inch blade band saw, boy howdy, does it cut thru the mother nature goods, and i'm liking it more and more, sure is one big boy for sure

love me some band saw.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

My SawStop Job Site saw [ducks]. I'd like to get a larger band saw, but there wouldn't be any room for it if I had it. I'm in a minor fraction of a two-car garage. Smitty's wood floor brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Wood floor vs. concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I retire, this is what I want. I wood floor and hand tools. And more beer than wood


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

A wet bar, stocked with premium whiskeys, and a small opium den that doubles as a spray booth.

Mellow is as mellow does.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

1. SawStop Cabinet Saw, 2. Nova DVR XP lathe, 3. electrical wiring, 4. work bench


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> 1. SawStop Cabinet Saw, 2. Nova DVR XP lathe, 3. electrical wiring, 4. work bench
> 
> - socrbent


I need a new cabinet saw like you would not beliece.

What saw did you have before SS?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Can't decide between

1. Sink
2. Dust collection
3. Lights - lots of LED lights


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Too hard to narrow it down to just one. In no particular order…these are the big ones:

1. Built a separate detached building from my house {so I wasn't filling the house up with dust}

2. Bought my own sawmill {no more buying wood, got plenty of very cost effective lumber piled up}

3. Large 6ft X 6ft solid white oak workbench complete with pattern makers vise

4 Installed Shelix heads on my jointer and planer {where this really shines is when you have to change blades}

5. 200 amp service with plenty of dual gang outlets and separate breakers for the right and left receptacles…also, dedicated service to each machine.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't know if a single thing will narrow it down

Dust Collection

Lighting

Climate/humidity control

All 3 of those are deal breakers if I don't have them, and I cannot separate their importance. I give them equal weight.

A wood floor would be fabulous, but at the cost it comes placing those stall mats from Tractor Supply in front of all your frequently used machines is just a small amount of $$$$$ and if you are on a mat, I can't tell if it was wood, concrete, sand, dirt under it. Takes that pain right out of your low back.

Tractor Supply stall mats


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

A 8' long gluing and clamping table (allows me to keep my work bench available while waiting for glue ups to cure), and or a Grizzly G1531 Edge Sander 80" x 6".


----------



## jtdon (Jan 5, 2017)

1. 100% LED lighting
2. 100% Rubber mats over entire floor area
3. heated and cooled


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> Dust collection system…hands down.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/2107897-438x.jpg?1532986619
> 
> ...


+1 to both points.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Monster racks hanging from the ceiling for material, then the hand drill rack (you can see in my project list, many out there), then the Kreg mobile work table with clamping T track.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Wireless ear protection to pipe in the tunes


----------



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you all for the comments and suggestions!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Storage - lots and lots of storage space, preferably cabinets with doors so the stored items don't get dusty and they are out of the way.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

1. Dust Collector 5 hp

2. Sawstop

3. Nova Voyager Drill Press


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Tools aside, best improvements for the shop was to replace the 32 fluorescent bulbs in my lights with LEDs (even though it cost slightly over $200), second was adding heat for winter woodworking.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

good lighting is also a must. Now LED is available. Incra sled was also a great add for accuracy.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

1. tool wall


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Workbench was definitely the biggest improvement in how I work. Biggest improvement in shop organization was probably making a cart to hold lumber.


----------



## Sandon (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I think the goals for me are to go to Leds, get a mini split, run 220 and an additional 110 line out to the workshop and get a mini split. Wood flooring would be nice, I have a work bench and a tool wall and use foam pads in several spots and most tools are on casters( just need to fix the driveway to floor transition. My old 3 hp Oneida needs to be hooked up. I went from about 550 sq ft to 200 sq ft and 11 ft ceilings to 7. Thank you for all the comments and suggestions.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

No specific order:

Hvac
Led lighting
Good shoes/boots vs mats/wood floor
Windows
Hand planes instead of sandpaper
Planer, TS, router table
Dust collection
Air compressor
Excellent spray gun
Spray booth


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

1. Fully insulated and added A/C (I feel this is imperative for my local weather)

2, "Huge" array of single bulb lights, and multi-bulb fluorescent fixtures (part of a complete shop rewire)

3. Installation of a lot of cabinets (quick and easy using ready-made unfinished from HD)

I love my array of tools, but before the above features were installed, it was not an easy space in which to use those machines and devices.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll add to my list with this one:

Getting EVERYTHING out of the shop that did not belong in the shop. Examples are paint cans, drop cloths, and mechanics tools. Also putting a limit on scrap wood storage


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ll add to my list with this one:
> 
> Getting EVERYTHING out of the shop that did not belong in the shop. Examples are paint cans, drop cloths, and mechanics tools. Also putting a limit on scrap wood storage
> 
> - sras


ill agree to this one,did the same.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

1) Mini Split
2) Added a subpanel and rewired the whole shop and installed new lighting. Have outlets all over the place and 100+ lumens psf
3) Scrap wood storage cart


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

wheels under all tools ….. keep cabinets off floor space :<))


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

Outlets out the a…. uh…. lots of outlets. Both 110V and 220V and several different circuits. Compressed air piping with several hose connection points (with water drains). Extension cords mounted in the ceiling on cable sliders so you can have power right where you need it for hand sanders and the like. Deep sink. Micro fiber dust collection canister. All tools on wheels (except drill press. Too top heavy). Garage door insulation. LED lighting. LOTS of LED lighting. Wall storage (slat wall??)
I must admit that I don't have all of the above, but I would like to have the things I don't have. I could probably add a few things too.

Wayne


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Switching from wood heat to natural gas heat.


----------



## Runner (Apr 13, 2016)

Lots of outlets and heat for the winter.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> I ll add to my list with this one:
> 
> Getting EVERYTHING out of the shop that did not belong in the shop. Examples are paint cans, drop cloths, and mechanics tools. Also putting a limit on scrap wood storage
> 
> - sras


If sweating for bucks, this would be almost at the top.

I don't do custom so I have a ton of shorts that I have a hard time letting go of. I usually save them and throw them out in the end. I always have to remind myself that I figure 25% waste, pitch it!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My LED lights, more light, no warm up, no flicker, no hum, and no bugs drawn to them.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

A year ago I replaced four 4 tube T12 light fixtures with eight 2 tube LED fixtures and the difference is remarkable.
I want to add four more fixtures too.
In the past few months I did a complete overhaul of the two car garage that included a merciless removal of 95+% of all non woodworking related material, a subpanel, new paint, portable AC unit, rolling clamp rack, rolling wood cart, and 'permanent' machine locations. 
Since I can't work without light I will put that as #1.
Clearing out the non-woodworking stuff and a pile of wood scraps is probably #2 because that just made everything better.
I have no idea how I survived for 30 years without the new electricity and the new electricity has allowed me to run a portable AC so the subpanel is #3 and the AC is #4.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

200 amp service. I never have to worry about tripping a breaker. I can use any 110/220 appliance , many at the same time, like a 3 hp saw, DC, air conditioning, lighting, welding, etc. Sometimes my son will be working in my shop doing his own project, so many machines can be running at the same time. Also lots of electrical outlets.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I work out of a 1 1/2 car garage that also has to house garden equipment. Two things I have done which have made a HUGE difference in the space available and the ease of getting work done. 1. Clean out ALL the crap that gets relegated to the space (often by the wife) or is busted, rusted or otherwise out of commission. (Vintage wood working tools or machinery awaiting restoration exempted of course.) Throw out, donate, dispose of EVERYTHING that is of no use to you. If you can't mill some of those old nasty looking wood pieces into something useful, throw them in the burn pile. The dump IS your friend. 2. Organize your work space. This doesn't have to take up all your shop time. Pick one area and spend one hour a couple of afternoons or evenings a week sorting it out. I purged the pegboard over my general work bench last February, and hung ONLY those tools I might need on it. No need to hang EVERY screwdriver and pair of pliers I own, just the few that I may use there. Relocate the surplus tools to OTHER areas of the shop where you WILL need them. Saves time, space and a hell of a lot of steps.. Place the tools and items you use with a specific machine with or near that machine. These two simple, but often overlooked "upgrades" have made a MAJOR difference in using the shop space.


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

This is a great thread. I'm just getting my shop set up and so far 'borrowing' an AC vent from the rest of the house is my next upgrade, especially because in the attic the HVAC unit is about 8 feet from the garage. I've already insulated the garage door and that made about a 20 degree difference (TX). Once I have 72 degree air circulating it will really be nice. 
And the brand new 3 HP Grizzly G0651 and new subpanel (3 new 110V, 1 220V) aren't too shabby either.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

There is a long list of things tied for second place, but air conditioning is in first place. This is Florida afterall.


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

A 6 inch Veritas precision square.

Floor plugs at each work bench.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

The latest of many was the 12" jointer/planer! But my workbench probably still the best thing in the shop?


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

It's a simple one, but one I learned from my first house to my second, the first thing that got done was to paint the whole damn garage with a good semi gloss bright white paint, greatly influences the lighting in the shop.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

A buddy gave me one of those portable A/C units that normally vent through a window. It is rated supposedly at 16,000 BTUs. It also has a heat mode (13,000 BTU) which makes it possible to use the garage year round. My garage doesn't have a window so I installed a couple of exhaust ports like mechanics use to vent the exhaust pipe through the door with a hose for the exhaust and intake hoses.

I wish that before I had set up the shop, I would have put down a textured epoxy finish on the floor. The concrete is pretty slick, especially when it has sawdust on it. It would be a PITA to try to do that now.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

1: Dust collector with plumbing/blast gates!!!!!!!

2: I bought a large, 56" mechanics tool box from harbor freight and used it to support my miter saw station instead of building a cabinet. I love this thing, the drawers are huge, pretty much every hand and handheld power tool i own is in it, as well as all my measuring, marking, layout tools, glues, finishing products, and everything else.
See pic below.

3:Miter saw station (With DC) makes breaking down the rough lumber / getting started on a project move along very quickly, and if tuned right can make very accurate cuts.

4: out-feed table / workbench with hold down options (these are the same unit in my shop). An outfeed table is really worth the time to build, even if it is small.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Best things I've done to my small shop:
Full insulation
AC
Lots of light
Peg board on 3 walls (hang anything anywhere).


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

1) A second on dust collection;

2) Bumping dust collection up a bit (actually, a lot), it would be adding a sanding station with sides, top and back, which collects so well all my sanding and grinding is done in it, along with some occasional routering.

3) Just added a second bandsaw, so I no longer have to swap blades between re-saw and scroll work.

4) Going back, about four decades, it would be adding my first cabinet saw. From there, it be the usual leap frog many of us play with upgrades, such as test driving a four inch jointer, hating it immediately, going to a six, then an eight inch spiral head. From there, the jumps from Craftsman bandsaws to Powermatice and Rikon. And on it goes.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Best wood shop improvement? Easy:

Early retirement! 
Gives me loads more time to work in shop while still young and mentally sharp, plus time to hunt online auctions/CL for cheap commercial tools to make even more shop improvements. 

Cheers!


----------



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

LED (white daylight) lights 
Dust collection 
Getting stuff off floor (built shefves & hang stuff on walls)


----------

